# Puente rectificador mal orientado en PCB wizard?



## Tzarls (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola. Estuve probando con  simular una fuente rectificada de 12v en Livewire - ya he armado fuentes antes, pero es la primera vez que intento simular una.



Armé el circuito, y la simulación anduvo muy bien. Luego pasé el diseño a PCB wizard para crear el PCB (valga la redundancia). Pero ahí es donde ví el problema. Nunca antes he usado puentes rectificadores (de los que vienen encapsulados) - siempre he usado 4 diodos, pero esta vez quise probar con uno. Pero en el PCB resultante, el puente rectificador parece estar mal orientado - o estoy equivocado? Se supone que las partes indicadas con + y - son las que entregan los voltajes correspondientes (+ y -), y las partes con el dibujo de "onda" deberían ir a AC, cierto? Pues vean la imagen, el programa ha conectado mal el puente.

O hay algo mal en mi diseño? Apreciaré sus opiniones.

Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2008)

el esquema esta bien hecho, si el pcb lo hiciste mediante la funcion de live wire o pcb wizard ·convert design to a printed circuit" deberia estar bien hecho, nunca me falló. lo q yo t diria, es:
cambia el formato del puente, de esos no creo q haya, segur hay del encapsulado cuadrado donde alterna estan cruzadas y + y - tambien, y el positivo esta maarcado con un muesca en la capsula.
o el puente de diodos lineal, el tipico q tiene + alterna alterna y - y el positivo esta marcado con la muesca.


igualmente yo nunca use pcb wizard para nada y live wire solo a veces le doy bola. yo realizo mi esquema, y hago mi pcb, y siempre me fue bien.

salu2.


----------



## Tzarls (Sep 5, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta. Pues mira que justamente ese es el formato de puente que me dieron cuando compre las piezas.

Me da un poco de desconfianza que pase esto, me pone a pensar en que más podría estar mal. Ya antes he hecho circuitos con software, con el CircuitMaker 2000 (y Traxmaker) nunca tuve problemas. Bueno, siempre puedo usar el pcb creado y simplemente poner el puente como es correcto.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mizer11 (May 16, 2009)

Pues me paso exactamente lo mismo. Al pasar del Livewire a PCBwizard me hace mal el conexionado del puente rectificador. Una de las terminales que viene del transformador la conecta a tierra, la que deberia ser positivo es la tierra y la otra patita que viene del transformador ahora es positivo. =S Que porqueria, lo bueno que note ese error antes de imprimir el circuito y montar componentes. Voy a apostarle a este software y solo cambiare las pistas en el orden correcto. Luego les cuento si solo tiene ese error o existen otros. Salu2


----------



## mnicolau (May 16, 2009)

Cuando se hace un circuito con la herramienta de autorruteo (en cualquier soft), SIEMPRE se debe hacer una inspección del mismo, ya que existen todo tipo de componentes, distintos encapsulados, pines, etc. Hay que ver que corresponda con los componentes que tenemos a mano. Por ejemplo, cuántas veces pasa que un mismo TR viene con los pines cambiados de acuerdo a distintos fabricantes... me pasó la semana pasada con un BC337 y reventé un TR de salida de un amplificador culpa de esto. En particular no lo uso nunca al autorruteo, prefiero hacerlas caseras a mi gusto, pero esta herramienta puede utlizarse como una ayuda para empezar.

Saludos


----------



## ssyn (Mar 27, 2010)

Yo recomendaria usar puente en linea

a mi me ha funcionado

ademas creo que el encapsulado de ese puente es mas chico

saludos


----------

